
Silicon Valley’s “growth at any cost” is the new “unsafe at any speed” - ctoth
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/01/researcher-as-tech-firms-grow-rapidly-privacy-violations-must-be-intentional/
======
ctoth
How long? How long have we known Facebook was evil evil shit?

5 years? 10?

And we just kind of joked about it. Or told our family to get off it. Or
bragged about how we didn't have accounts. And we let them keep fucking the
rest, all those poor people who didn't understand.

That sense of contempt.

Welp, now we're all going to get painted with the same brush.

I've been posting for the last two years about this tech backlash. About stuff
like the fall of retail (hint: it may or may not be related but people will
think we're responsible!), about how programmers are the new witches... about
many important things that are all soon to come to a head.

Hope you've been paying attention.

